# So whatâ€™s it like on the other side?



## The Backward OX (Dec 28, 2010)

*So what’s it like on the other side?*

That’s the side opposite life, in case you don’t get my drift.


Have you dipped your toe in, and returned? What did you experience? 


Have you communicated with someone on the other side? How did that communication take place?

Can you recommend it as a place to go?

Do you have any views on the notion that when a person dies, that person's soul returns to Earth to inhabit a new-born baby's body?

And do we know we’ve been here before?



If you’re wondering what I’m on about this time, I’m going under the knife in two weeks. The doc told me there’s a chance I might die. If that happens, I know you’ll breathe a collective sigh of relief and then throw a party, but in the meantime I want answers**


**erm, but not from Christians. Go annoy someone else.


----------



## shadows (Dec 28, 2010)

All the best when you go under the knife and I hope the surgery is successful.  As to the other side, sorry, I'm an unbeliever in anything after death.


----------



## Like a Fox (Dec 28, 2010)

Lots of hot angels wearing not much, Ox, I'm sure of it.

Wake up though, okay? I bet you can have more fun here on earth. Angels are... well, angels.


----------



## Sam (Dec 28, 2010)

I'll not speak about the existence of an afterlife, but I will wish you the best of luck in your operation and I hope you pull through. 



> The doc told me there’s a chance I might die.




There's always a chance of dying on the operating table, but doctors oftentimes are covering their backs when they say stuff like that. Did he give you it in layman's terms? I would ask him the ratio of survival to death for every hundred patients who've undergone the procedure. 

It must be scary, though. I wish you the best, OX, I really do.


----------



## Ditch (Dec 28, 2010)

My son gave me the book "Life After Life" written by a doctor who studied near death experiences and compiled them. People argue that the familiar feeling of rushing through a vast, dark space toward a light is just hallucinations from the brain being deprived of oxygen. But those who have been "dead" longer, then revived spoke of seeing long dead relatives and communicating with the light, not with words, but with thoughts.

Some suggest that this story has been implanted into the human psyche having heard it so much, so he focused on very young children who had few life experiences to relate to. They too reported rushing through a vast darkness toward a light and seeing dead relatives, some that they had never met.

There are many stories of those who "died" then were revived, what they witnessed in the emergency room, the things that were said and the actions that were taken to save their life. As a paramedic, I often went to the same people's homes as they aged and their disease got progressively worse, it was a very small town and I was one of only two paramedics there. I got to know the people intimately. 

One older couple always insisted on no lights or siren, they didn't want to disturb the neighbors. the husband was dying of CHF which is a particularly nasty way to go, long and painful, but he never complained. The last time I went there, the wife told me when the husband couldn't hear, "He won't be coming back this time."


I said, "Don't say that, he will be back."

"No, I heard footsteps in the house last night, they were looking for him." They lived alone, a cold chill went up my spine. She was right, he died after his arrival at the hospital.

 I personally believe that there is something else, that we, all of this, is not just a big, fortunate accident. There is simply too much intelligent design in even the simplest thing, like a leaf or a shell. The changing of the seasons, the very precarious balance of light and heat that our sun provides. What a person believes or doesn't believe is a very personal thing. I wish you the best with your surgery and hope things turn out just fine, but it does make you reflect on what you really believe when something like this happens.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 28, 2010)

Don't get too tied up in the ifs and maybes of the future would be my advice, remember the here and now, there are other people in your world this will be affecting, get so tied up in yourself you forget them. Then there are things you will want to get tidied and completed but won't manage if your head is in the future. Whatever happens will happen, little you can do to affect it, in the meantime be glad there are doctors willing to work on your behalf and get on with the here and now. 

Having said all that I know it is easy to say and the reality is very scary, but what Sam says is very true, doctors do cover themselves, and if he didn't think there was a reasonable chance of success he wouldn't waste resources on it.

Looking forward to hearing how successful it was and how tasty nurses are nowadays.


----------



## KrisMunro (Dec 28, 2010)

Good luck with your operation. I'll be having one shortly too.. on a waiting list.

Unfortunately (heh), my surgery isn't life threatening.. but the chances of something going wrong that I'll have to live with are reasonably high. From brain damage, blindness, all the way through to loss of smell. I don't have any fear of death, so my possible 'side-effects' are more concerning for me. Give me a 1% chance of death any day (but preferably not 100 of them).

But, back to the death thing, and most of the reason I don't have any fear of it..

I'm sure some of you have read other posts of mine about seeing spirits. So I have some 'faith' that there is an afterlife. If you were after something of a technical/spiritual explanation of what happens upon death, read on.

When you die, and when you are born, you pass through something of a gateway. Various religions call these by different names, but it's essentially the same thing (christians call it the pearly gates). Passing through them either removes or returns your memories (depending on which way you travel). So when you are born, you come in as a blank slate, ready to learn whatever it is you need to. When you die, you pass through the gates and 'your life flashes before your eyes', and you assess whether you've done right by yourself.

Some religions call this a judgement.. but it's really just you working out things for yourself, with the aid of those people in the subtle realms that you know and love. Generally, you remain attached to your body until it's been put to rest. So you are able to be there with the people who are mourning you (or celebrating in your case ). Once this is done, you move on into heaven to rest and regain enough energy to repeat the adventure in a new body.


I should point out that while I've had enough experiences to allow a strong belief in these details being true, I still cant know for certain. I've not had any near death experiences.. but I have (rarely) astral traveled. It may help to know that I have seen other people who are astral traveling, such as my mum, who used to visit me fairly often when I was away.

I believe in an afterlife because I've seen enough for me to 'know' that there's something there. And I've never questioned my sanity on these matters.. there's been enough proof for a mental disorder to be impossible.

I always get a kick out of spirits that pop up when we have guests. One of my favourites was during dinner. The radio changed station on us, leaving our guests slightly panicked. More so when I suggested that it was just a spirit. But the real kicker was the "Oh, I like this song, could you turn it up", and the volume slowly turned up. We had some white faced people eating with us that night.

Sadly, events similar to this one have resulted in us losing friends... and gaining others.


Hope this gives you some comfort. Just remember that even if you die, it was what you decided should happen at this time. 'Fate' is really just the life you choose before you start it.


Edit:
I thought I'd throw in a piece that may interest people, relating to the gateway you pass through when dying.
When you sleep, your soul leaves your body. You pass partly through these gates on the way to 'heaven' which is where your dreams occur; where your every thought happens. When you return to your body, you pass back through the gates. This allows you to think that everything is normal while in the dream-state, and provokes a loss of memory of your dreams when you wake. It's also why you can more easily remember your dreams when you suddenly wake up mid-dream; because you're not entirely in your body yet. Wait a few minutes and the memories start to fade. But, if you keep thinking of those memories, and the details transfer through to your physical body and become more accessible.


----------



## Baron (Dec 28, 2010)

So Edna wants no input from Christians when it's only they who have the authoritative words of someone who did rise from the dead.  

Anyone who is interested might care to watch this video.  It's the true story of someone who was pronounced dead after being stung by at least six box jellyfish.  Despite that pronouncement, he's able to tell the story himself.

http://uk.sevenload.com/videos/ROPOhp8-The-Original-Testimony-Hamilton-NZ-1988


----------



## KrisMunro (Dec 28, 2010)

fleamailman said:


> ... where perhaps the afterlife was akin to this internet then, a sea of forumland perhaps.


You just make sure you visit us still 



Baron said:


> So Edna wants no input from Christians when it's only they who have the authoritative words of someone who did rise from the dead.


'Only they'?

View attachment 1582

Sorry, I just have a sense of humour that kicks in when the topic of religion pops up. Best we leave religious talk out of this, as per the OPs desires.


----------



## Caitlinflavurd (Dec 28, 2010)

There's definitely something, Ox, most definitely something. Dying is probably like getting the secret password to an awesome party or a secret club. But even thought I haven't been here very long, I think you have way too much tenacity to go anywhere else at the moment.


----------



## Eluixa (Dec 28, 2010)

I can't say what happens when we die, as I've not had a near death experience and I don't remember from last time. I've heard stories, like the one Kris told. I don't put much stock in the particulars though, because as we are all individuals, I think it will differ somewhat depending on you, and where you are on your path. Path of reincarnation. If you want to come back as a baby, I imagine you would. You might get distracted though, with things you see, feel, hear, places you go when you give up your body, and maybe you would not come right back, though I think time is not what it is here in any case. 
I don't know that I can even begin to explain or defend my beliefs, other than to say there is just too much that has caught my attention to think that we just end, and having had five children, I am sure that they come through me. Physically, yeah, my husband and I provided the physical possibility, but a soul animates this form. They were not a blank slate.
I agree with Kris, things are forgotten, but I think some bit of it at least would be retrievable, if you but sought it with enough interest and determination.
I will be honest and say I can see and understand why it would seem that genes explain it all, that science would explain it all, if we but understood, that some think we just recycle, plain and simple. I toss these doubts about in my head on occasion, but they don't ring true for me. 
Believing you are soul, I don't fear for you, but I would miss your presence on earth and I sincerely hope you get to stay here somewhat longer than a couple weeks. And I think if you want to stay, you have a pretty darn good chance. They told me I could die when I had a Cesarean section, and again when I had my gall bladder out. It is a slim possibility. You are pretty stubborn though and you haven't finished your story.


----------



## RoundEye (Dec 28, 2010)

Sam W said:


> … but doctors often times are covering their backs when they say stuff like that …



I was about to tell Ox don’t worry about it, the doctor is just covering his ass. They say that for every surgery. I’ve had five major orthopedic surgeries, filled out the living will and such. What’s scary is when you have to sign paperwork stating that they’re going to cut you leg off if they can’t fix it. I still have all ten toes.

I would say “good luck” with the surgery but you won’t need it, you’ll be all right. Good Luck with the recovery though, I hope it goes by quick and smooth. 

I’ve never crossed over though.


----------



## KraftyCatch (Dec 28, 2010)

I can say that I know where Krismunro is coming from - have dealt with many spirits myself.  The veil is very thin and it depends how open you are to the other side.  I believe as energy our spirit continues on - we take on other forms and learn more skills.  Death is much like birth .... its a transition to another world, a learning curve.  But I do wonder if we feared birth (before we came here) as much as most fear death.    There are spirits everywhere ... some move on, others choose to stay around their loved ones to watch over and guide them.

My suggestion....is to see yourself waking from your surgery and living a happy and healthy life.  Because.......we are what we think!

Good luck and wishing you well!


----------



## The Backward OX (Dec 28, 2010)

KraftyCatch said:


> My suggestion....is to see yourself waking from your surgery and living a happy and healthy life. Because.......we are what we think!


I like this, Krafty. I'm already doing some visualising, relating to other facets of the whole; I can add this in also. 



> Good luck and wishing you well!


Thanks.


----------



## The Backward OX (Dec 28, 2010)

*Everyone*

Thanks for the good wishes


----------



## Blood (Dec 28, 2010)

Think of it as an 'awakening'.


----------



## KraftyCatch (Dec 28, 2010)

> Think of it as an 'awakening'.



Perfectly put!!


----------



## spider8 (Dec 29, 2010)

I didn't know about this, though I was aware you've not been about much lately. Good luck. If you don't get it, give my regards to Lucifer 

P.S. The angels down there are sure to be sexier than the chaste, virginal ones upstairs. YOU CAN'T LOSE!


----------



## Kat (Dec 29, 2010)

Good luck with your surgery. I hope it goes well. And I fully agree with Krafty, visual a positive outcome and don't dwell on a possible negative.


----------



## vangoghsear (Dec 29, 2010)

I wish you the best in your operation, Ox.

Before you totally discount the Christian point of view, I read a book about this guy.  He claims first hand knowledge of the afterlife.

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/2229241/don_piper_the_man_who_spent_90_minutes.html


----------



## Ricky Jalapeno (Dec 29, 2010)

Don't doctors _have _to give you the worst possible outcome?


----------



## garza (Dec 29, 2010)

xO - Keep visualising the future. You'll make it.


----------



## KrisMunro (Dec 29, 2010)

Ricky Jalapeno said:


> Don't doctors _have _to give you the worst possible outcome?


 Give you that outcome, or just explain it as an option..? 

And with all this talk about visualisation, how about we visualise us getting published, or better yet, me winning the 31 million dollars on this lotto ticket I got here (I'll share, honest).

Good luck on your op OP.


----------



## Ricky Jalapeno (Dec 29, 2010)

Explain that it is a possible outcome :-D


----------



## Gumby (Dec 29, 2010)

Wishing you the best possible outcome Ox, and sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 29, 2010)

All the best, Ox.


----------



## PSFoster (Jan 1, 2011)

Complications can arise during any surgery. Children have died during simple tonsillectomies. My daughter almost died from complications from a gall bladder removal. That's why they have you sign a consent form. It outlines what they are going to do and usually lists any possible complications.

I do hope yours goes trouble-free.


----------



## RedEmbassy (Jan 2, 2011)

May you be all right.


----------



## Tom88 (Jan 3, 2011)

All the best Ox. I always envisioned you as Bowser from the Super Mario Bros. games, though you may defeated from time to time, you're still pretty much immortal.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jan 3, 2011)

*Thanks guys*

^^


----------



## spider8 (Jan 3, 2011)

Is it all over? Are you back with us? I'm not sure whether to be congratulatory or sympathetic.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jan 4, 2011)

spider8 said:


> Is it all over? Are you back with us? I'm not sure whether to be congratulatory or sympathetic.


The big day is next week - 12th January. With luck, I'll be back on the air two days later.


----------



## Eluixa (Jan 4, 2011)

You are in my thoughts.


----------



## jpatricklemarr (Jan 4, 2011)

Ox,

Having lost my father, mother and younger brother all within the last 5 years, I've had a lot of time to think about death and what comes after. As a Christian, I know what I believe, but sometimes my heart and head don't communicate so well. I've questioned God... even raged at Him... and He didn't seem to mind too much. I've felt so alone that a feather might break me and so blessed by the love of others that I knew I could handle all the grief I was carrying for as long as I had to. I say that all to say, I'm not the kind of guy to push my faith on you or anyone... and I've known my share of doubts... but, if it won't offend you, I'll be praying for your health and recovery. Even if, ultimately, you don't believe prayer reaches anyone, it keeps you in MY thoughts. And, if there is someone up there, it certainly can't hurt to keep you in His thoughts either.

You, sir, are an institution around here and I hope that all these messages and wishes let you in on that well-kept secret... that we kind of love you. WF is a big, twisted family and you're the crazy Uncle we keep the kids away from.  So, come back to us soon. And know that you aren't going into that operation alone. Your family here is with you in spirit, awaiting news of a quick recovery.

Jeff


----------



## RoundEye (Jan 4, 2011)

Ox you'll be fine, just fine. You'll be back here giving us the usual kind of hell in no time.


----------



## Stacy Ann Stratton (Jan 4, 2011)

Well, I had surgery.  It killed me.  Rather, the reactions that my body had to the anesthetic and blood loss killed me.  However, I was resuscitated and with no lasting damage.  I just appreciate life a whole lot more now.

I really couldn't tell you what I remember when I was gone for those few minutes.  There wasn't any dream, there was just a peaceful nothing.  Light, but no light.  Warm yet cool all at the same time.  My memory is so dotted.
Really my firmest memories are after the fact. I remember waking up long enough to be told I had to exhale really hard while they pulled out a tube from my mouth before I slipped back asleep only to wake-up in a rather cold room with someone staring at a monitor.  I woke-up again in room alone, screaming.  I don't know why I was screaming, probably postponed shock.  But my husband came in running looking like crap with a nurse on his heels.

Point is, I lived and I'm fine now.  Well... as fine as you can get in that slightly, but deliciously, warped way.  You'll be fine.  What happened to me in uncommon.  My sister, my mother, and my grandmother had similar operations and were all fine. (It's been to correct a hereditary disorder.)  Don't worry about the afterlife.  It'll only stress you out and make recovery harder.

A good recovery is key.  I wish you much luck with your recovery.


----------



## Scarlett_156 (Jan 5, 2011)

The so-called "near-death experience" or "out of body experience" has happened to me twice--it was during the course of some really furious drug abuse me and some friends were involved in back about 10 years ago.  (Another friend of ours who was just along for the ride called it, with some authenticity, our "flatliners club".) 

I have described my experiences, and subsequent experiences I have had with other human beings who are dead, came close to death, or were dying, in great detail elsewhere on the internet. I am sure you would find it all very stupid and boring were I to describe it--but do keep in mind that of all people who could possibly have enough experience with being in proximity to death, the heroin addict has to rank up there with the pros, so his or her experience ought to count for somethin, I figure. 

In a nutshell, after I had my near-death experience--which involved me sitting calmly in a place like a gray-white tunnel, watching a black dot in the distance grow slowly larger, and understanding that when it arrived in the place I was, I would be dead--I started to have odd dreams about people who were dead in which I would converse with them and they would tell me things. 

The first few times it happened, it would be with a person I already knew had died, but then it started happening with people who were acquaintances I had lost track of who had died--i.e., I would not be aware of this person's death, but would dream about having a conversation with him or her, and then learn later that he had died (in one or two cases, at a young age and most messily). 

Anyway, with the degree of dislike and anger that have been displayed toward me by various members of this site, I don't feel entirely comfortable in wishing anyone all the best with his/her outcome for surgery--I might actually _feel _that way, but to express such a sentiment would probably simply open me up to more ridicule, so.... 

So I won't. I did just want to add my NDE story here, as the last forum I posted it on has apparently gone belly-up.  (I wonder where internet websites go when they die...? Do they just fizzle away like CO2 bubbles in a glass of ginger ale...?  Do they linger on in some nether world....?) 

Another guy I knew, a big-league drug abuser for decades, told me an extremely interesting story about the last time he had been taken to the ER with an overdose; at the point resuscitation efforts began, he had been without respirations or pulse for an unknown period of time, but without respirations for at least half an hour or so; the fact that he was revived with only a mild amount of anoxic brain injury amazed all the doctors who worked on his case (although they still despised him because he was a dope fiend with no money).  I may tell that one later, but I need to get back to work.


----------



## Dudester (Jan 8, 2011)

Actually, it's not death that's scary, that's the easy part. The hard part is being an "old soul", a recycled soul, who is aware. Suppose you had this very exciting and interesting life and then you were given a new one that wasn't so interesting ? Suppose you were aware ? That's the hard part.


----------



## KrisMunro (Jan 8, 2011)

Dudester said:


> Actually, it's not death that's scary, that's the easy part. The hard part is being an "old soul", a recycled soul, who is aware. Suppose you had this very exciting and interesting life and then you were given a new one that wasn't so interesting ? Suppose you were aware ? That's the hard part.


We're running the risk of taking the thread off topic with this, but:

My understanding is that everyone here is an 'old soul'. Meaning, everyone on Earth. I'm always silently amused when psychics explain how some people have had two or three past lives, maybe someone as having twelve, wow what an old soul you are. Truth (as I understand it), is that we've had thousands of lives. 

"But our history doesn't go back that far" I hear some people proclaim. And this is where I'd have you're imagination run a little wilder.

Then maybe you'll start to wonder about the meaning of life as a physical being; within the greater scheme of things.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jan 8, 2011)

KrisMunro said:


> We're running the risk of taking the thread off topic with this, but:
> 
> My understanding is that everyone here is an 'old soul'. Meaning, everyone on Earth. I'm always silently amused when psychics explain how some people have had two or three past lives, maybe someone as having twelve, wow what an old soul you are. Truth (as I understand it), is that we've had thousands of lives.
> 
> ...


 
It's my thread; we can go off topic. 

My better half has had a bit to say about old and young souls. She claims that my naïvete marks me out as a young soul, and says I will need to come back a few more times, until I get it right. She says she is an old soul, is tired "inside, where she lives", and doesn’t want to come back any more. She has a fear of water on her face and a memory, if that’s the right word, of punishment on a ducking stool.

I dunno. I'm just the messenger.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (Jan 8, 2011)

The Backward OX said:


> The big day is next week - 12th January. With luck, I'll be back on the air two days later.



I'd go to confession. That's what I would do. 

I was just reading on wikipedia about Tommy "Karate" Pietra, that mob hit man Richard Kuklinski and his child raping, murdering brother. Their father killed their young brother when he was a child too. Then there's Richard Ramirez the lovable Satanist who was groomed by his uncle a former Green Beret that served in Vietnam, that liked showing his twisted nephew photos of dead Vietnamese women he tortured, raped, and murdered in war.

Is there something else afterward? Yeah, and it's not all pleasant light, warm smiles, and birthday songs. 

Or... since you might be open to the Buddhist perspective. Since you're not always a pleasant person, have engaged in sexual immorality (by Buddhist standards), probably eat meat, and have caused harm then you might be reincarnated into one of the less brutal levels of hell such as animal life. Maybe you'll come back someone's pet frog? Maybe a a physically abused dog owned by some Portuguese drug addict that's also enjoys bestiality?

But hey... you didn't want to go to confession.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jan 8, 2011)

Jeeeeeez.


----------



## KrisMunro (Jan 8, 2011)

The Backward OX said:


> Jeeeeeez.


Feel free to confess your sins here. You'll find a captive audience. 
I'm sure there are enough people for you to cover your bases. We can pray, meditate, slaughter a goat, chant around a pentacle, preform an occult sex-ritual, and beckon mother earth to hear your plight.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (Jan 8, 2011)

Don't listen to Kris, Ox, he wants you to come back as an earthworm hooked on some fisherman's fishing line.


----------



## Patrick (Jan 9, 2011)

KrisMunro said:


> sex-ritual



You'll have his interest with that one. Certainly sounds like less of an instrument of torture than reincarnation.


----------



## MJ Preston (Jan 9, 2011)

Best of Luck Ox. If you do cross over for a look before you come back and you see a burly looking guy with no neck and a crew cut tell him Mark said "Hi"


----------



## The Backward OX (Jan 9, 2011)

*More thanks are due, I guess*

The thing is, I may never get to the hospital tomorrow. Our flooding rains are now affecting the area where I live, all roads are closed, and my only hope would be a medivac chopper. But they prolly don't think I'm urgent enough to warrant one of those, so a re-schedule is on the cards.


----------



## MJ Preston (Jan 10, 2011)

The Backward OX said:


> The thing is, I may never get to the hospital tomorrow. Our flooding rains are now affecting the area where I live, all roads are closed, and my only hope would be a medivac chopper. But they prolly don't think I'm urgent enough to warrant one of those, so a re-schedule is on the cards.


 
Well hopefully the prolonging doesn't affect your recovery.


----------



## Eluixa (Jan 10, 2011)

Jeeeez Writ, thanks a heap for the nasty visuals. Ox is not a monster, you know.


----------



## KrisMunro (Jan 10, 2011)

Eluixa said:


> Jeeeez Writ, thanks a heap for the nasty visuals. Ox is not a monster, you know.


 I think he makes a point, in an odd way, that regardless of what your beliefs are, someone will have a religious text that says you're going to hell.

Which is why I think religions in general have lost their way.

We're moving beyond the point where faith is enough to 'save our souls' (which is the general theme for westernised religions). My faith that murderers go to hell (I don't actually believe this, it's hypothetical) has no effect on whether people go to hell. Much the same as how me eating bacon doesn't condemn me because someone else believes it. All these people cannot be right, or there must be different heavens and hells based on the various gods out there (distinguished between religions); in which case, it doesn't matter.

When people say "I'm going to pray for you and hope you see the truth in Jesus", I smile and very nearly reply with "and I'll go home and slaughter a goat for you". The harsh point I'd be hoping to make is that people shouldn't push their beliefs on others. Explain them, describe their benefits if other people are interested, but never insinuate that anyone who has different beliefs is wrong.

I'm left disliking religions because they're so very negative in many ways.


----------



## Baron (Jan 11, 2011)

The Backward OX said:


> The thing is, I may never get to the hospital tomorrow. Our flooding rains are now affecting the area where I live, all roads are closed, and my only hope would be a medivac chopper. But they prolly don't think I'm urgent enough to warrant one of those, so a re-schedule is on the cards.


 
Does that mean I'm going to have to wait longer still for that 200 square miles of useless bush with the gold mines in it?

Sorry to hear that the rains are adding to your hassles right now.  Look on the bright side - if the floods get you then you won't need to worry about the operation.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 11, 2011)

MJ Preston said:


> Best of Luck Ox. If you do cross over for a look before you come back and you see a burly looking guy with no neck and a crew cut tell him Mark said "Hi"


I knew him too.


----------



## KrisMunro (Jan 11, 2011)

A Google Image search for 'No neck crew cut' comes up with MJ Preston's profile picture, first in the list.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jan 11, 2011)

It's known as Klippel–Feil syndrome. If you're a mad cricket fan and Google 'cricket no neck' you'll learn all about Gladstone Small, the West Indian-turned-Englishman who once bowled out half the Australian team for a miserly 48 runs. Oh, the shame of it!


----------



## The Backward OX (Jan 11, 2011)

Baron said:


> Does that mean I'm going to have to wait longer still for that 200 square miles of useless bush with the gold mines in it?


Either you have a good memory/filing system, I’ve been talking in my sleep, or that was downright spooky. How else did you know that was a key part of my novel?


----------



## Hawke (Jan 11, 2011)

The very best of luck with your surgery, and here's hoping for a speedy recovery. I'll be expecting to read a work out of this, you know.


----------



## spider8 (Jan 11, 2011)

Today could be the last day, of the rest of your life. Do yourself a favour - behave in a way that'll send you to hell!


----------



## spider8 (Jan 11, 2011)

All the best buddy, hope to see you by the end of the week!


----------



## The Backward OX (Jan 11, 2011)

Hawke said:


> The very best of luck with your surgery, and here's hoping for a speedy recovery. I'll be expecting to read a work out of this, you know.


I'm miles ahead of you.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jan 11, 2011)

spider8 said:


> All the best buddy, hope to see you by the end of the week!



Do try and keep up. I haven't gone yet. A natural disaster got in the way.


----------



## KrisMunro (Jan 12, 2011)

I saw some video clips of the floods. Always a novel experience seeing cars floating away.


----------

